# My pets pigeon, chicken, ringeneck doves



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

All enjoying some fresh air

http://youtu.be/RCWcY3S2Qss


----------



## Callum Young (Oct 29, 2012)

very cute! I love your birds


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

*You website*

Thanks. I love your site


----------



## Callum Young (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks Poulette!


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Poulette thats very nice.


----------

